# Limit - it's been a long time



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Friend Karl and I wound up with a roe season limit of 50 Choctawhatchee mullet this morning.....90% Silvers. Bite started off at my end of the boat and switched to Karl's end . This created a little competition game since we both were doing well. The score was Karl - 24, myself - 26. This is the first limit I have helped catch in a long time. The little gold hook still has it's attraction.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Killed um again.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You are the Master of your craft. That tailgate is becoming as popular as that round concrete and tile table you had.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ata boy, jb.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> You are the Master of your craft. That tailgate is becoming as popular as that round concrete and tile table you had.





Bodupp said:


> You are the Master of your craft. That tailgate is becoming as popular as that round concrete and tile table you had.


LOL. still have the table .Need to get it back in service. Had to move it . Need about six guys to help pick that thing up and set on pedestal....LOL


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I might should quit hunting and go fishing with you before you forget who I am.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I heard today that Silver Mullet are exempt the roe mullet season so the 50 limit does not apply. It's applicable only for Black/Stripped Mullet. I haven't checked with FWC on this, but does anyone know if this is correct.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I might should quit hunting and go fishing with you before you forget who I am.


👍


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

*68B-39.004 Recreational Bag Limit; Seasonal Vessel Limits.*
(1) Recreational Bag Limit – Except as provided in rule 68B-39.0045, F.A.C. for portions of Pinellas County, and rule 68B-39.0046, F.A.C. for portions of Charlotte County, a recreational harvester may not harvest or possess within or without Florida Waters or land more than a total of 50 striped and silver mullet in aggregate per day, subject to the vessel possession limits specified in paragraphs (2)(a) and (b).
(2) Recreational Vessel Limits –
(a) During the period beginning September 1 each year and continuing through January 31 of the following year, the possession of more than 50 striped and silver mullet in aggregate aboard a vessel in or on Florida Waters at any time is prohibited.
(b) During the period beginning February 1 and continuing through August 31 each year, the possession of more than 100 striped and silver mullet in aggregate aboard a vessel with two or more recreational harvesters, in or on Florida Waters at any time is prohibited.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> *68B-39.004 Recreational Bag Limit; Seasonal Vessel Limits.*
> (1) Recreational Bag Limit – Except as provided in rule 68B-39.0045, F.A.C. for portions of Pinellas County, and rule 68B-39.0046, F.A.C. for portions of Charlotte County, a recreational harvester may not harvest or possess within or without Florida Waters or land more than a total of 50 striped and silver mullet in aggregate per day, subject to the vessel possession limits specified in paragraphs (2)(a) and (b).
> (2) Recreational Vessel Limits –
> (a) During the period beginning September 1 each year and continuing through January 31 of the following year, the possession of more than 50 striped and silver mullet in aggregate aboard a vessel in or on Florida Waters at any time is prohibited.
> (b) During the period beginning February 1 and continuing through August 31 each year, the possession of more than 100 striped and silver mullet in aggregate aboard a vessel with two or more recreational harvesters, in or on Florida Waters at any time is prohibited.



10-4, thanks. We stooped to count....35.....then stopped again at 50.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You go today?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> You go today?


yes, river trip, and kept the catch, but it will take two more trips like today to have enough fish for a fish fry.


----------

